# HELP!!!! CD-Writer troubles!

## vinnie

Okay, I had the CD-Writer working before I hosed my laptop last week.  Now I've rebuilt, and everything else works, except the CD-Writer.

I can mount it as a CD-Rom drive, and read data from it fine. And if I run cdbakeoven, it is in the 'autodetect' list correctly identified (however under the driver column it says 'n/a')  If I click on the 'details' button it gives me a cdrecord error:  

```
cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg4'. Cannot open scsi driver.
```

There exists no /dev/pg* ...  What creates this device?

It is an HP CD-Writer 9200.  I've compiled support for SCSI CD-Rom, and 'Vendor Specific extentions'...

Please help!!!

----------

## klieber

Are you able to burn a CD using cdrecord directly?  You can use:

```
cdrecord -scanbus
```

To determine where on the bus your device resides. Then, you can specify that device by using the following:

```
cdrecord dev=0,6,0
```

Obviously, change the 0,6,0 to match your own environment.

Try reading the man page for cdrecord for more options.

Also, I believe your /dev/cdr (or whatever the correct /dev entry is) requires read/write permissions -- not just read)

hth

--kurt

----------

## vinnie

If i run 

```
cdrecord -scanbus
```

I recive a similar error:

```
Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
```

I know where on the bus it resides, and when I specify as in:

```
cdrecord dev=0,4,0 gentoo-i686-1.1a.iso
```

which could be wrong syntax for burning an ISO. (Which is why I'm trying to use cdbakeoven. stupid syntax  :Wink: ) anyway it returns:

```
Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '0,4,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 4 lun: 0

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg4'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
```

I'm looking at other sites and it says that /dev/pg* are parallel ports. I'm using a scsi pc card.  

Argh...

----------

## klieber

Try this google search

Seems to turn up discussions about problems similar to your own.

--kurt

----------

## Guest

Yeah, been there, done that... trouble is, I'm a bit green on linux and all the discussions seem to be between people who have more of a clue than I do...

The most frustrating part of this is I had it working last week!

 :Sad: 

----------

## vinnie

I didnt have SCSI generic support compiled in the kernel. Trying this now - does this sound like a winner?

----------

## zandor

Check and see if the module for the scsi device is being loaded. I have an ide IomegaZIP drive that uses the ide-scsi module. When it's working the output of cdrecord -scanbus looks like:

zandor@zandor tmp $ cdrecord -scanbus dev=0,0,0

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i586-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.22

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'IOMEGA  ' 'ZIPCD1024INT-A  ' ' 1.1' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

when I remove the module I get a similiar complaint from cdrecord

zandor home # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i586-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

Try the following commands as root to show, add and remove modules from the running kernel.

lsmod show all loaded modules

modprobe insert a module

rmmod to remove a module from the kernel

Once you figure which module it is you need you can add the name to /etc/modules.autoload so the system loads it at boot time. 

Hope this helps,

-Zandor

----------

## vinnie

Thanks for the replys fellas - It ended up being the lack of the SCSI generic support...  Silly me.

----------

## squanto

when I do this:

# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 J&#65533;rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.22

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'GENERIC ' 'CRD-BP1300P     ' '1.01' Removable CD-ROM

cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.

        0,1,0     1) 'E-IDE   ' 'CD-ROM 56X/AKH  ' 'A80 ' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

what does the "Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page" mean?

Thanks,

and what are good front ends to cdrecord? gtoaster is ok, but what else is there?

----------

## vinnie

Well I mentioned cdbakeoven. So far it seems pretty good...  

as far as your troubles I havent the slightest clue... What kind of cd burner are you using?

----------

## squanto

Using a Sanyo 1300, but I downloaded X-CDroast and it works fine, I ajusted the permissions so that I could burn as my user and root, and it seems to work fine. And I have burned 1 cd that came out fine.

I guess that gtoaster just didn't want to run. Oh well, cd burning works now.

I am having trouble with burning files that originate on a windows machine that are transferred to my smb / nfs server and then to my linux box where the cdr is.  When I burn the files, on the cd they do not show up on my linux box or on the windows machine, and windows tells me that the file system could be corrupt.

Would funky characters or names longer than 30 chars make this happen?

I am emerging cdbakeoven now btw.

Thanks!

-Andrew

----------

